# Life on the railroad



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Since I have been driving trains since 1998, I thought I'd might be able to help those who may have questions on what the job and life is like. Here is a link to my website and info on how to reach me.

http://djstrains.com/djstrains.com/LIFE_ON_THE_RAILS.html


----------

